
Tell HN: I feel ike I'm waiting for the show to start - hoodoof
With Trump becoming President I find I&#x27;m in a strange state which feels like &quot;waiting for a show to start&quot;.<p>I suspect it&#x27;s going to be spectacular, regardless of what you think of the content.
======
herbst
Same here. As foreign without any relation to the U.S. at all i cant wait to
see how he will make "america great again". But economically it probably cant
be much worse, maybe his money based plans actually help the country?

------
hprotagonist
How hilarious it would be if it wasn't, though.

